# my 1st RiverPro sighting



## semojetman (May 28, 2013)

I seen not. But 2 RiverPros this past weekend.

Awesome boats. I was kindve surprised how small they looked in person.


----------



## catmansteve (May 28, 2013)

Awesome, I saw my first one a week ago. You're right, they don't look that big from the side, but I was impressed by thewidth and the size of the wake it put off


----------



## SPACECOWBOY (Jun 4, 2013)

I remember when I saw my 1st one , thought it was a fiberglass boat with a small block. I didn't like them much after a couple years of watching them run I bought mine.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316406#p316406 said:


> semojetman » 28 May 2013, 18:22[/url]"]I seen not. But 2 RiverPros this past weekend.
> 
> Awesome boats. I was kindve surprised how small they looked in person.




Just wait till you see one with the Water Patrol officers in it.


----------



## bulldog (Jun 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319829#p319829 said:


> S&MFISH » Today, 07:37[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316406#p316406 said:
> ...



Those officers are sneaky. They back that boat up in to the brush and hide. The. When someone needs to be pulled over for any reason they bust out and run them down. 

The last time I saw them they were running the Meramec looking for a gentleman that went missing a few weeks ago. They were running very close to the bank. Thise boats are sweet.


----------

